# What to do?



## lostsoul52 (Jul 22, 2011)

Soooo....Where do I start? I know no one can tell me what to do, that I have to figure it out on my own. But I'm just so confussed. I've been married for 28 years. I pretty much knew after 5 that I had made a mistake, but stuck it out for my kids sake. First off...my husband is not a bad person in anyway. He has been a good father and a good provider. He just doesn't have a clue about what I need or how I feel. Even though I have spelled it out for him MANY times, he choose to ignore it all and pretend like everything was ok. I guess I emotionally checked out of the relationship years ago. Now my kids are grown and gone and I'm even more lost. I think I deserve to be happy in life, but I just can't deal with the hurt he feels and it's keeping me frozen. I met someone two years ago, that I have fallen completely in love with. Someone that I enjoy being with, laugh with, love with and that I turly believe is my soulmate. He was in an unhappy marriage too and divorced his wife a year ago. We have spent many times together over the last two years and I long to leave my husband and start a life with my soulmate. I actually did leave for awhile, but my husband hounded me so badly that I felt like I had no choice but to go back. I've been back six months and try as I might I just can't get those feelings back. We have been to counsling and that has not worked. Mainly because he has such a closed mind. I DO NOT love my husband anymore. I care about him and want good things for him, but fear what he might do to himself if I go. The love of my life lives in another state, which makes it even harder for me to leave. I would have to leave my job, home and grown kids. I truly believe that we could make a go of it though and be very happy. My Soulmate and I have made plans and arrangements for me to leave and move in with him. It;s what I want but I am soooo scared and not sure if I can get the courage up to do what I want in this life. Is there anyone else that has gone though this? I really don't want to go through the rest of my life just going through the motions for everyone else's sake.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Counseling isn't working because you are in an affair. Not because your husband has a closed mind.

If you don't love your husband, leave. Tell your children, that you are leaving their father so that they can be there for him.


----------

